# 80's Marshall 5210 50w combo, $100. Orillia



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Marshall 1x12 50 watt amp with reverb and footswitch | Amps & Pedals | Barrie | Kijiji


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Nice price on that, wish it was local!!


----------

